# Opinions on two coilover kits



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

What are the opinions on these two coilovers;

H&R Street Performance Coilver or

Bilstein PSS B14? 

I was going to go with H&R super sport springs, but have read comments about springs not being enough for the beetle.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Remedy said:


> What are the opinions on these two coilovers;
> 
> H&R Street Performance Coilver or
> 
> ...


Personally, I like the Bilsteins, but for a street car, (unless you don't like the ride height) I don't know why you wouldn't save the money and just go H&R SS. I have 4 cars, 2 on coilovers (real ones with proper 2.5" diameter race springs, one Koni, and one Bilstein), one stock, and the Beetle on H&R SS - I'm pretty happy with the ride/height/handling balance on stock shocks (though a touch lower would be cool)... Still need to add a rear bar to get it to handle if you are real serious about it, but that's no biggie.


----------



## vwsizematters (Sep 24, 2011)

I was also swayed by you on your information on my thread about just going springs and if still unhappy go with a sway bar also. But it is what I plan on. But I'm stuck between spm springs and H&R


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Oh, I haven't tried SPM... H&R are pretty good. just a bit stiffer than stock, but very streetable. a bit choppy ride of course due to the lowering.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

spinnetti said:


> Personally, I like the Bilsteins, but for a street car, (unless you don't like the ride height) I don't know why you wouldn't save the money and just go H&R SS. I have 4 cars, 2 on coilovers (real ones with proper 2.5" diameter race springs, one Koni, and one Bilstein), one stock, and the Beetle on H&R SS - I'm pretty happy with the ride/height/handling balance on stock shocks (though a touch lower would be cool)... Still need to add a rear bar to get it to handle if you are real serious about it, but that's no biggie.



This comment here is what made me create this thread.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Remedy said:


> This comment here is what made me create this thread.


Ok, I'll bow out... everybody has their own take and experiences


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Remedy said:


> What are the opinions on these two coilovers;
> 
> H&R Street Performance Coilver or
> 
> ...


Neither of those go much lower than the SS springs in fact the Bilistien's do not go as low as the springs. Also depends on your needs and whats most important to you i.e. drop amount, ride quality etc


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Fender13 said:


> Neither of those go much lower than the SS springs in fact the Bilistien's do not go as low as the springs. Also depends on your needs and whats most important to you i.e. drop amount, ride quality etc


I now have a new job that forces me to daily drive my car. With that said, I spend 75% of my time on the highway and the rest cutting around side streets to get home. I would like it to go about 1.4 inches with firmer ride. I do not autox at all and have no intentions to either.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Remedy said:


> I now have a new job that forces me to daily drive my car. With that said, I spend 75% of my time on the highway and the rest cutting around side streets to get home. I would like it to go about 1.4 inches with firmer ride. I do not autox at all and have no intentions to either.


That will be about a half inch higher than I sit in this pic


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

If that works the Bilstein's would probably fit the bill

for a little more you can go to these 

https://www.ecstuning.com/ES2215041...0KdqgDuI1E2ycbpuEdsKalIpRViaTkIp74aAodB8P8HAQ


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Fender13 said:


> That will be about a half inch higher than I sit in this pic



Do you rub sitting that low? 

Which coil overs do you have?


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Remedy said:


> Do you rub sitting that low?
> 
> Which coil overs do you have?


That's not low, that's with the H&R Super Sport springs, KSport Kontrol coilovers are getting installed today. Will be .5-.75 inches lower in the front 1.5-1.75 inches lower in the back and it wont rub


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Fender13 said:


> That's not low, that's with the H&R Super Sport springs, KSport Kontrol coilovers are getting installed today. Will be .5-.75 inches lower in the front 1.5-1.75 inches lower in the back and it wont rub


Which size wheels are you running?


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Now, I am just seeing these over ECS and has me very curious.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

This pic is with the Ksports installed but they have not settled yet and it will be going lower. This also has the oem 235/45/18's and is just rubbing the top outer corner of the tire. Installed 235/40/18's and added mild camber. Problem solved. Ksports are fab btw.


https://www.ecstuning.com/ES2857427...G9j0LnwuJG-pJ1msJMbZLByNln5uVlm9EQaAs4N8P8HAQ


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Not the best shots with the new tires as its on the alignment rack


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Remedy said:


> Now, I am just seeing these over ECS and has me very curious.


Now its low, no rub either


----------



## BabyDubGrrl2 (Jan 7, 2016)

Remedy said:


> I now have a new job that forces me to daily drive my car. With that said, I spend 75% of my time on the highway and the rest cutting around side streets to get home. I would like it to go about 1.4 inches with firmer ride. I do not autox at all and have no intentions to either.


This is my dilemma. I drive about 85 miles round trip for work and Jersey roads are terrible. I think I may just do springs in the interim 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

BabyDubGrrl2 said:


> This is my dilemma. I drive about 85 miles round trip for work and Jersey roads are terrible. I think I may just do springs in the interim
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just FYI springs ride harsher than coilovers.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Fender13 said:


> Just FYI springs ride harsher than coilovers.


Curious to know why this would be? All other opinions I have heard state other wise.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Remedy said:


> Curious to know why this would be? All other opinions I have heard state other wise.


I have had springs on a bunch of cars never been happy with any of the brands I have tried even when I coupled them with Koni struts/shocks. Also depends on the coil brand. I love the Ksport's I have and have also ridden in cars with KW v2/v3 both of which ride great. Megans road rough but they were slammed which does effect the ride. No a friend has VWR coupled with Bilsteins and his car rides pretty nice and handles excellent but he also has Race front/rear sways. I suppose it is all personal preferences but I am not a fan of springs personally


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Fender13 said:


> I have had springs on a bunch of cars never been happy with any of the brands I have tried even when I coupled them with Koni struts/shocks. Also depends on the coil brand. I love the Ksport's I have and have also ridden in cars with KW v2/v3 both of which ride great. Megans road rough but they were slammed which does effect the ride. No a friend has VWR coupled with Bilsteins and his car rides pretty nice and handles excellent but he also has Race front/rear sways. I suppose it is all personal preferences but I am not a fan of springs personally


The VWR/Bilstiein combo seems like an acceptable package.

I'm not looking to slam my beetle. But a moderate drop would be nice. But, this is a pain deciding between springs and Coilovers. I figure, if you're going into take out the suspension, then just go all the way to coils. Frustrating.

The H&R springs cost almost as much as the Pwrhaus Coilovers seen here.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Remedy said:


> The VWR/Bilstiein combo seems like an acceptable package.
> 
> I'm not looking to slam my beetle. But a moderate drop would be nice. But, this is a pain deciding between springs and Coilovers. I figure, if you're going into take out the suspension, then just go all the way to coils. Frustrating.
> 
> The H&R springs cost almost as much as the Pwrhaus Coilovers seen here.


Cheap coils ride bad too, vwr springs do ride much better than the h&r. Only coils I will run are ksports or kw.


----------

